# Legit Source



## Runner23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Runner, you can re-ask your question.  My mistake.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2014)

My mom has some!


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 17, 2014)

gnc has all the gear you need


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 17, 2014)

I get my poptarts from winco


----------



## Runner23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Just looking for somewhere to get some testosterone. Some real testosterone no fake shit or scams.. if someone has a website that they know is good and works could you PM me.. my old source is now a no-go..


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 17, 2014)

If you get some knee pads and go into west Hollywood you can get all the testosterone you need. Orally or injected.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 17, 2014)

Source for what? I'm lost?....someone fill me in


----------



## Runner23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Idk if im missing something on this or what.. i thought the posts were meant to provide help and information to each other? Im new here and just looking for some info and help.. not sarcasm haha??


----------



## Yaya (Jun 17, 2014)

Ask away..u got permission from rumpy


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 17, 2014)

Runner23 said:


> Idk if im missing something on this or what.. i thought the posts were meant to provide help and information to each other? Im new here and just looking for some info and help.. not sarcasm haha??


You are correct. This board does provide help and information. Had you read the forum rules as you were supposed to do then you would have read that this is NOT a source board and you wouldn't have received any sarcasm. So yes obviously you missed something.


----------



## Runner23 (Jun 17, 2014)

Im asking if anyone can give me a lead on where to get some testosterone that is real from a legit source that wont scam me.. through a PM would be great! I cant get my testosterone how I used to get it.. rather than get scammed several times before i find a good source I thought someone might be able to help..?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2014)

Runner23 said:


> Im asking if anyone can give me a lead on where to get some testosterone that is real from a legit source that wont scam me.. through a PM would be great! I cant get my testosterone how I used to get it.. rather than get scammed several times before i find a good source I thought someone might be able to help..?



your asking us to help find u drugs ..this is against the rules...I use tillacle labs check them out


----------



## Yaya (Jun 17, 2014)

See if u can get ur hands on Tillacle labs..

They make outstanding LNE

××DO NOT PM ME FOR I AM THE BOARD ASSET××


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 17, 2014)

A lead, tip, hint, name, email etc is a source. We do not give sources, that would be illegal.

If you would like to stay, learn, contribute then you can pick up lots of good info.

Fwiw, any websites or source boards are usually scammy.


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2014)

Stick around I know what it is like. I know you think people here are supposed to give you help and advice and they really are trying to help you you can't just open a thread asking for a legit source. Everyone has been through something similar to you just take it slow no need to rush cause the more you try to rush you will get scammed. Make some friends and talk about what's going on in your situation not just steroids there are some really great people here you just have to stick it out. I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 17, 2014)

Rumpy said u can re ask the question. What was the original post runner?


----------



## shenky (Jun 17, 2014)

Runner23 said:


> Just looking for somewhere to get some testosterone. Some real testosterone no fake shit or scams.. if someone has a website that they know is good and works could you PM me.. my old source is now a no-go..



your endocrinologist

read the rules. We follow them.


----------



## Runner23 (Jun 17, 2014)

I just joined this forum today.. my apologies. I will find the rules and read em.. Thank you Jayjay82 for the kind/wise words really appreciate that!


----------



## Jayjay82 (Jun 17, 2014)

No problem runner I am pretty new too these people are really cool start using the chat box AKA cat box and start talking to people whether it's about life, lifting and basically getting to know them and letting them get to know you. I really wish you the best of luck and want to see you do good.


----------



## SFGiants (Jun 17, 2014)

I told you my mom has some.

Mom has been trying to grow a dick for years and uses a lot of testosterone.


----------



## Rumpy (Jun 17, 2014)

SFGiants said:


> Mom has been trying to grow a dick for years and uses a lot of testosterone.



SFG, Am I your mom?


----------



## lockjaw (Jun 17, 2014)

last bathroom stall on the right in all planet fitness....enough said


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 17, 2014)

celltech is all you need bro.


----------



## bronco (Jun 17, 2014)

Runner23 said:


> Im asking if anyone can give me a lead on where to get some testosterone that is real from a legit source that wont scam me.. through a PM would be great! I cant get my testosterone how I used to get it.. rather than get scammed several times before i find a good source I thought someone might be able to help..?



Bro if you do not want to be scammed you should NEVER except any offers through a pm, this is not a source board if anyone tries to solicit you through a pm i can just about guarantee its a scam


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 17, 2014)

u dont wanna pm from dr tillacle do u?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 17, 2014)

I got a few vials of pinnacle labs laying around. $150 each.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 17, 2014)

coltmc4545 said:


> I got a few vials of pinnacle labs laying around. $150 each.



I just threw one in the garbage.  Shit!!!!!


----------



## shenky (Jun 18, 2014)

Selling pinnacle gear is a borderline legal activity


----------



## Ulfhednainn (Jun 26, 2014)

Been on hiatus for a while.... week, month, months? Friggin work, coulda swore this was the last thread I posted on/saw before I was abducted. Good to see not much has changed.


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 28, 2014)

you shouldnt ask for a source putting yourself out there asking for pms is just asking does anyone wanna take my money from me all you need is a lil common sense bro no one is gonna just hand you a good quality source but someone will def take your money without a second thought  just be smart about it man


----------



## Paolos (Jun 29, 2014)

The vets turned me on to Tillacle and that S__T is off the chain!


----------



## IronSoul (Jun 29, 2014)

Paolos said:


> The vets turned me on to Tillacle and that S__T is off the chain!



Bro tillacle gear is straight FIRE!!!!!  Can't beat it OP


----------



## Spongy (Jun 29, 2014)

Redrum1327 said:


> this thread is to speak of personal experiences gear you've used or had bad experiences with etc. not to ask for a source putting yourself out there asking for pms is just asking does anyone wanna take my money from me all you need is a lil common sense bro no one is gonna just hand you a good quality source but someone will def take your money without a second thought  just be smart about it man
> 
> oh P.S. this is not a source board or a source check board



Source checks are allowed in this part of the board so long as the source is not private


----------



## TriniJuice (Jun 29, 2014)

Paolos said:


> The vets turned me on to Tillacle and that S__T is off the chain!



Another satisfied customer w/the infamous Dr.Tillacle.

World renowned


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 29, 2014)

Tillacle for the win


----------



## Redrum1327 (Jun 29, 2014)

Spongy said:


> Source checks are allowed in this part of the board so long as the source is not private



Oh Dam my Bad bro !!! Post edited


----------



## KennyP (Jul 1, 2014)

I don't know whether to throw out a smart ass remark or show a little compassion for Runner. Since I was a victim of asking one of the stupidest questions in the world b4..........Hmmmmm........How about this....Stick around, make some friends?


----------



## JonTheAtheist (Jul 3, 2014)

LOL-ing @ this thread.


Steroids are bad for you, though, dude. You shouldn't ever do them.


----------



## Hardpr (Jul 3, 2014)

the best source for protein ? for cost is yard bird hands down.


----------

